# Gulf flounder tips?



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ive seen a couple guys on here that slay the flounder in the gulf starting around this time of year and and carrying on through the winter. I want in on the action and I'm prepared to put in the time needed to really get on the bite. I'm not asking for numbers or spot or any of that just basic information. Are you fishing around structure? is there a certain depth you concentrate on? Live bait or artificial? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

This was a great question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Wish I knew. Get a charter with JD7.62 in January or Feb and I bet you'll have the answers to those questions. I think that's when I've seen him post reports limiting out on flatties past two years.


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a local guy. In my opinion local guys don't do charters with local guides. That's not how the game works in my eyes. You can't expect a local guide to take locals out and put them on a hot bite just cause you paid them a couple hundred bucks. I'm just looking for pointers.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck. Its a hot bite cause people who know generally dont like to share. Its not only the where but the how as well. 

As for local Captains taking out local clients. Most will, especially offshore, including myself. Just expect to leave your phone and all electronic devices in your truck.


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah cause I'm sure no one ever gave them tips or advice they just got it all on there on.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There is a reason why some people are consistently better than others. We actually DO figure out stuff on our own AND keep it close to our chests. Take CaddyYakker for example. The dude is a yak fishing MACHINE. He has been fishing offshore in a kayak for well over 10 years now in our area yet I can count on one hand how many people I know have fished with him. He is a lone ranger and one of the best anglers because of that.

Yes, I have a close group of friends that I fish with and we share info back and forth. However, I will say, the gulf flounder kayak fishing was pioneered by Ginzu, myself and the other guys we fish with about 4 years ago. NO ONE was doing it then and NO ONE is doing now as well and as consistently as we do. 

Thats not talking smack, when it comes to offshore flounder, I am extremely confident in my abilities. The problem with sharing on a public forum is that really they are easy, once you know the how and where. With the way new yakkers have destroyed so many nice reefs off Navarre Id like that not to happen to the flounder.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> There is a reason why some people are consistently better than others. We actually DO figure out stuff on our own AND keep it close to our chests. Take CaddyYakker for example. The dude is a yak fishing MACHINE. *He has been fishing offshore in a kayak for well over 10 years now in our area yet I can count on one hand how many people I know have fished with him. He is a lone ranger and one of the best anglers because of that.
> *
> Yes, I have a close group of friends that I fish with and we share info back and forth. However, I will say, the gulf flounder kayak fishing was pioneered by Ginzu, myself and the other guys we fish with about 4 years ago. NO ONE was doing it then and NO ONE is doing now as well and as consistently as we do.
> 
> Thats not talking smack, when it comes to offshore flounder, I am extremely confident in my abilities. The problem with sharing on a public forum is that really they are easy, once you know the how and where. With the way new yakkers have destroyed so many nice reefs off Navarre Id like that not to happen to the flounder.


 One of the many reasons I rarely take anyone Tarpon fishing with me. Once you've put in so much of your time and energy into targeting different species of fish, that knowledge becomes priceless and should be protected. I've been fishing for a long time and I would readily say that I've been one of the most giving in terms of how to do a lot of things, but I'm never going to give away everything.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

We've been catching flounder in the gulf for many years (from a boat, too lazy to yak) there is definitely some stuff that makes you more efficient, but for the most part if you figure it out, you can crush them... and no, I never share info on the interwebs.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I made the mistake of typing to much information in a few reports years ago. That doesn't happen anymore. 

There are currently 56 members and 479 guest looking at the forum right now. 

Those 479 people have no idea what inside jokes are being mentioned in the general discussion but they all know that there were a ton of Mahi offshore a month ago. 

I spend 99% of my time on the water alone looking for that one difference in an area. It's worth it. 

I understand keeping the lid on the flounder situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think you have to share all your spots or tips, but I also don't think when someone posts a question on a forum your response is basically, "I know how to do it and do it well, but Im not going to tell you." Just don't say anything because you didn't add to the discussion.

Im learning, but I have taken out several folks and met folks at the beach and given them pointers. I don't mind helping people find fish because those guys in turn put me on fish too. Of course, I don't give away all my best spots to just anyone, just closer friends. However, I don't say on a question about catching mahi. I slay the mahi every time I go but Im not going to help you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^ I agree and I apologize that I didn't add any basic info, but I don't fish that way enough to offer much advice on that fishery. I have an idea of how they do it, but my winter flounder fishing over here is completely different from the bite ya'll get. I do know that in many of the past reports there was some basic info shared. Some guys are jigging and others are using natural baits.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kennskie85 said:


> Yeah cause I'm sure no one ever gave them tips or advice they just got it all on there on.


My response was to the above quoted text. We did in fact figure out how to flounder fish offshore in kayaks on our own. We did not get tips or advice. 

And the great thing about a public forum is that we can post what we want. My aggravated response was due to the fact that the OP doesnt think anyone can do it on their own and yet expects others to hand him information I personally have put tons of time in while freezing my ass off to get MY SELF.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh well, in about two months it will time for these...










and these...










To hold me over until things warm back up. As for the stone crabs, Id rather slap my momma then go over ANYTHING regarding how to target the tastiest critters of the sea!


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Obviously the advise is falling on deaf ears. The guy wasn't asking for numbers or exact anything. Just some general info. I love flounder fishing and now that I have a good yak may do some offshore winter stuff too, but apparently instead of offering any advise it's better just to post pics of you limiting out.

If you don't want to offer info, you don't have to, just seems a bit tacky to posts pics with no helpful info, even if its really general.

I remember last year I was looking to book a tour with a local guide and on a post he said he "rapes" the closer reefs that people know before moving on to his one private numbers. Needless to say, I didn't book that tour. I don't doubt his skill level, just don't like the attitude. The forum is here to help however anyone wants to help. I've been helped by tons of guys and helped as many as I can.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's some advice...

Fish structure, use baits up to 4", freeze your ass off and figure it out.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

There's quite a bit of information on the internet about this subject and I'm sure with a bottom machine with a gps and a plan to paddle or peddle DIFFERENT areas instead of the SAME areas over and over again you will find structure and fish. 

Same goes with every other species. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well you give him advice then if you plan on doing it. I dont see you sharing anything useful. 

I dont have to NOR do I want to post PUBLICLY any information regarding a fishery, that frankly, is too easy and could easily be wiped out if as many yakkers that have descended on Navarre also decided to flounder fish. 

The search feature is here and useful too ya know...

As for the guide youre talking about. That was me. Why would I, or any other guide, go straight to our "hold back" #s when more commonly known spots are producing just as well? After those spots go dry we move on. Im sorry that hurts your feelings.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

John B. said:


> Here's some advice...
> 
> Fish structure, use baits up to 4", *freeze your ass off* and figure it out.


That's about right! I remember when I was a kid trying to learn the winter Flounder and Speck bite and regardless of temps I was out there. Now I know where to find huge Trout in the winter and can get a Flatty pretty much whenever....and hardly do it because I hate the cold!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Your best bet it to hire a local flounder expert for the day. Learn how they fish, then duplicate on your own. Since you aren't looking for spots, you are really looking for technique. That they will teach you. I'm sure JD is a great choice. Captain Wes would be an excellent choice as well.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

John B. said:


> Here's some advice...
> 
> Fish structure, use baits up to 4", freeze your ass off and figure it out.


And that LITERALLY is all you need to know.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> That's about right! I remember when I was a kid trying to learn the winter Flounder and Speck bite and regardless of temps I was out there. Now I know where to find huge Trout in the winter and can get a Flatty pretty much whenever....and hardly do it because I hate the cold!


Yep... I can go catch a 7lb trout, or a limit of flounder most any day in January... I'd rather be deer hunting though.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang! I want to know how to catch flounder too! Lots of salt in this thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Sorry for all the drama this posted created it was not my intent. Just simply looking for advice. Think I'll stay in pcola and try and find them here.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

lol go to page two on this thread....might shed some light...  http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f76/epic-gulf-trip-w-possible-mako-visit-138829/


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yay, some one took five minutes to use the search feature! About time.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> And that LITERALLY is all you need to know.



:yes:


----------

